# Khatia Buniatishvili - My Favorite Classical Music



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/khatia-buniatishvili/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Try Daniil Trifonov, you be surprised.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/khatia-buniatishvili/


When she changes her name to Susan Jones, I will listen.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

hpowders said:


> When she changes her name to Susan Jones, I will listen.


 hahaha, I think this time about Miss Katya is about certain points of her physical appearance that attracts some people as I assume.... judging from covers of her CD.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

helenora said:


> hahaha, I think this time about Miss Katya is about certain points of her physical appearance that attracts some people as I assume.... judging from covers of her CD.


Somehow, many female musicians never look as fine in person or "reality", as they do on those album covers.

Witness the glamorous album covers of violinist Rachel Barton Pine. Then do a YouTube search of her playing something and she looks hardly anything like those glamour shots.


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

I really like Khatia too (see my avatar  ).

She is normally excellent, but occasionally, she tends to rush the music or blur it a bit with the pedal. 
She always have a unique way of interpreting and taking the music. I love her! She's definitely one of my favourite pianists.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

One of my favorite recitals by Khatia is her tremendous performance at the iTunes Festival. I feel she has exceptional expressive and interpretive abilities... and I'm not bothered by the way she dresses.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Try Daniil Trifonov, you be surprised.


I never gave Trifonov a serious listen till a half hour ago. Yes he quite surprised me. Way better than the other pianists of the times IMO.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> I never gave Trifonov a serious listen till a half hour ago. Yes he quite surprised me. Way better than the other pianists of the times IMO.


Which CD / piece you listened?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Which CD / piece you listened?


His Chopin valse and concerto


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh-uh, I should not have read comments in her YT videos...

I can't believe some people are so closed minded and downright ignorant, that they are "offended" by Khatia's and Yuja's wardrobes instead of letting themselves be dazzled by the amazing display of talent in front of their eyes. It's just extremely sad (read some of the usual abusive YouTube comments they get...)

Good thing god is going to do justice and send them both to hell for the terrible sins of vanity and heresy and lust for provoking men to think sinful thoughts, since, you know, we're incapable of controlling ourselves.

*What is wrong with gorgeous talented women dressing up nicely and sexy, exactly?
*
Would people prefer them to wear burkas, lest they show some sinful skin? Some people are still SO primitive!!!


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

Buniatishvili's is one of my favourite Chopin Sonata #2 interpretations. I think she really nailed it with her nice phrasing and dynamics shaping!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In engineering there is this axiom...









You only get to pick two.

Now it appears that in the world of young musicians you need to replace these with...
- Dazzling technicality
- Fantastic musicality
- Gorgeous appearance


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't have the slightest problem with the way Ms.Buniatishvili dresses but in general I'm not a fan of her interpretations, which pull the music about too much for my liking and ramp up every dynamic contrast to the absolute max. Subtlety is not this lady's middle name. I wish I had one zillionth of her technical ability but, if I did, I would make VERY different use of it.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I don't have the slightest problem with the way Ms.Buniatishvili dresses but in general I'm not a fan of her interpretations, which pull the music about too much for my liking and ramp up every dynamic contrast to the absolute max. Subtlety is not this lady's middle name. I wish I had one zillionth of her technical ability but, if I did, I would make VERY different use of it.


Bravo! ( I would put a full stop here, but it should be more than 15 symbols in one comment )


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Her sister is not that famous but she's even more beautiful. And plays piano as well, btw.


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

Heliogabo said:


> Her sister is not that famous but she's even more beautiful. And plays piano as well, btw.


Totally agreed.

Gvantsa. What a beautiful name! I wonder how it's pronounced?
And we don't have to choose... Fortunately we can see them both at the same time!

See them in action with this arrangement of the Bach double violin concerto> It's beauuuuuuutiful!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> His Chopin valse and concerto


Try the Liszt one.
( if you like Liszt that's is of course)


----------



## Page (Aug 8, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I don't have the slightest problem with the way Ms.Buniatishvili dresses but in general I'm not a fan of her interpretations, which pull the music about too much for my liking and ramp up every dynamic contrast to the absolute max. Subtlety is not this lady's middle name. I wish I had one zillionth of her technical ability but, if I did, I would make VERY different use of it.


The same for me. 
The introduction and first theme of Chopin's Sonata in B minor is very strange. She is seeking to produce effects that are not justified and that unbalance the movement.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> Her sister is not that famous but she's even more beautiful. And plays piano as well, btw.


Sorry, but I prefer the less hyper playing of Cliburn and Rubinstein, even Hamelin.

I can understand why TC folks like her playing, but she's certainly NOT hpowders' very particular cup of tea.


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2017)

Goddess Yuja Wang said:


> Totally agreed.
> 
> Gvantsa. What a beautiful name! I wonder how it's pronounced?


Ah yes, Kharismatic Khatia & Gvorgeous Gvantsa, the Beautishviliful Sisters ;-) Here are the two of them in a recital, where they even sing at the end! 



 



 PS - Doesn't Gvantsa bear a striking resemblance to actress Selma Hayek?


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's the concert where she's dressed like a _Mermaid_!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2020)

I like her Chopin Concerto No. 2 with Paavo Jarvi.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Please the music not the pictures, two topic's has been closed already .


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2017)

Here is her recently:


----------

